# Lightweight sheetrock



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I just got a call back today after doing a hundred board job 55 miles away, damm it wasnt me the rock had few boards with ripples in the field. Another few boards had slightly cracked in middle after being primed. I put a light on it and these boards were scary. Anyone else having same trouble as me? I know the next time I use the light weight stuff i will only do it if I get to prime it. Ho used fn valspar, but I am thinking a good sealer/primer is whats needed here to give professional results. I better get used to it cause our biggest supplier doesnt stock anything but the lightweight.


----------



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

boco said:


> I just got a call back today after doing a hundred board job 55 miles away, damm it wasnt me the rock had few boards with ripples in the field. Another few boards had slightly cracked in middle after being primed. I put a light on it and these boards were scary. Anyone else having same trouble as me? I know the next time I use the light weight stuff i will only do it if I get to prime it. Ho used fn valspar, but I am thinking a good sealer/primer is whats needed here to give professional results. I better get used to it cause our biggest supplier doesnt stock anything but the lightweight.


Damn! I'm going to do a job west south of chicago and was planning to use that board. Now you have me thinking if I use original rock


----------

